# SB X-Fi Audio Cutting out via Dig Out



## ccs86 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've been using a Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music card in my HTPC for sometime. I have Dolby Digtal Live encoding enabled and use it to feed digital out to my Denon AVR-590. 

My problem is that during sustained use, the audio cuts out. The only ways I have found to avoid it is to disable DD encoding (then quality sucks), or to reduce the line level in the EQ setting via SB console (i lose a bunch of usable output this way).

Any suggestions?


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

My X-Fi Titanium does that now that I switched to optical with DD live, sounds like stuttering or severe dropouts.
I open up Creative panel, encoder and click back and forth between off (or whatever the top circle is) and DD live. Switching between DTS and DD live may work too.

Edit: must be a driver problem. I have been using this Asus NF2 A7N8X-Deluxe board with the Sound Storm chip and DD live continuously since 2003 and it has never even hicupped.


----------

